# Angel Fire vs Taos Ski Valley



## Argo

where are you driving from? These two places have OK boarding conditions. Both have 30-35" bases and $65 or more lift tickets. Both have good verticle and good lift service. Both of them have less than 80% of their trails open...... The snow at both of them is really nice after a fresh dumping but it has not snowed in over a week. It will get really icey there....

Drive about 60 miles north just across the CO border to Wolf Creek ski area. The town you stay in is Pagosa Springs. They have about a 100" base, 100% of their terrain is open, they do not have a terrain park but since your a beginer it doesnt matter. They have very inexpensive lessons and you can buy a beginner lift pass for $20/day. This pass will put you on the "bunny hill" which has its own actual lift service and two smaller green runs so you can practice getting on and off a lift.... They are also going to get some good snow in the next couple of days.


----------



## Hai

I'm departing from Oklahoma City, Google maps estimates 9hrs 28mins which is almost too far. My work schedule doesn't allow me to take more than say maybe a fri and a mon off, once every few weeks. Im wanting to learn on the more ideal conditions for sure, much appreciated advice. I think another guy is coming who snowboards often, but to me you can't always count on non professional advice, especially when most professionals have been teaching awhile. Due to such a short time frame, I would be very happy to shell out for a concise, observant, teacher, so that I hopefully can master the basics quickly. I have always wanted to do this, but I would just forget it existed every season " funny how that happens ", and remember in the summer lol. I think this is going to be a very positive hobby, and the sooner I master the simple things, the sooner i can start freely riding down the mountain. This forum has been very helpful in basically every area of things to look for, and I thank everyone <3. I just need to keeping reading through these forums to better understand, or maybe just buy a book on it and check it out. I fanatically plan, one bad thing " say going in non waterproof gear, could turn a good experience into a ok experience rather quickly, but im sure it will be a blast! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## snafs

Unless it get colds and starts dumping here in New Mexico i would do what Argo says and go up to Wolf Creek or Durango even. Have not had a start in New Mexico and it was pushing 60 degrees in albuquerque and mid 40's at most resorts. Until I dislocated my shoulder me and my friends were day tripping wolf creek every Sunday. 

But if you do really want to go to Angel Fire or Taos i would sugest Taos. There is a lot more to do and is a much more happening place then angle fire. Also I sometimes work one of people who started the snowboard school up at Taos, so if I see them in the next few weeks i will ask them who you should try and take lessons from.

You can pick up a waterproof shell for pants for like 20 or 30 bucks at a lot of sporting goods places.

I know the towns of Durango, Pagosa, Taos and Angel fire pretty well so if you want to know places to stay, eat , ect drop me a PM.


----------



## ElChupocabra

If you're just starting, the ski area won't matter to much; all bunny slopes are pretty much the same. That being said, staying in the town of taos itself (the ski area is 15-20min away) would offer alot more in the way of distractions after the slopes close. If you are just learning I would recommend the cheapest area you can get to (Sipapu, red river, or even sandia) because like I said - all bunny slopes are the same. 
In terms of gear, I'll just say that its's hard to have fun when one is wet and cold. 

(I hate to say this here but if you're not planning on hitting the slopes regularly, skiing is easier to learn and more rewarding _initially_.)


----------



## Hai

I am actually planning on this being a winter time hobby. As retarded as it sounds, I know from just watching 1000 videos on youtube that im going to like it a lot. Skiing looks fun too, and I have watched some videos where skiers are hauling ass down the slopes, but to me snowboarding seems more " vibe ". I am going to try and go for 2-3 days worth of day/night snowboarding, but I am almost worried that I will get fatigued quickly, I am in decent shape, a little chub on my belly , but i spend most days squatting, than standing up. I have kind of weak knees though, not to where they bother me , but sometimes i my knee does pop out of socket than back in if i twist wrong, happens maybe once every 4 years, which , luckily, happened a week ago, so im not due for another one for quite some time = D.. Im sure that you guys/ladies get a lot of people coming in here claiming they are going to go all out, but for me this isnt so much of a fun weekend/pictures for facebook, as much as it is going to be a life long activity. Sad part is I live so far away, that if i do like it, im going to have to move near a ski resort, SO PREPARE TO GIVE ME A PLACE TO STAY AND A JOB !!! Thanks a lot for all of your replies, its awesome to get advice from people who know. <3


----------



## ElChupocabra

cool. Snowboarding definitely going to be right for you. Just know that the first couple seasons will be a slow learning process (see: falling Leaf technique)
Unlike Skiing your legs are stuck in place so the only pressure on your knees will be from absorbing shock.


----------



## Hai

Aite, plans have changed, a friend has a cabin outside of Denver, SOOOO, Im just gonna take like 4 days off work and ride breckenridge.. I LOVE ALL THE HELP <3 !


----------



## carsbybigd

Check into seeing if they have some kind of lesson/rental discount.I would advise lessons unless you have surfed/skateboarded a lot[they kinda give you a general feeling of what's to come]prepare to fall....a lot.Don't get discouraged.


----------

